# injectable curcumin ?



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone ever use it ? If so what was dose and brand ..
Thanks..


----------



## Sully (Jan 21, 2015)

I remember hearing about a source over on PM that sells it, but not 100% sure who it is. Emeric, maybe?


----------



## Akamai (Jan 21, 2015)

Veteran Supplies.  Lk3 has been working on formula for years.  IB ive used it and the RES for awhile when it was available through Phil. Honestly. Dose varies, I go lower on circumin, use it mainly for health benefits, But RES is more effective for recomp then GH for me. I have plenty in the fridge just RES is easier. 

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

I need pm Ak .! Cant locate my bookmark for it.  Appreciate it.  .


----------



## Akamai (Jan 22, 2015)

No problem. Coming your way. 

Ak


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 23, 2015)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...able-antioxidants%85good-read.html#post257437



Here ya go


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 23, 2015)

AK, why does resveratrol cause recomp?  I thought it was simply an anti oxidant?  Forgive the ignorance.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 23, 2015)

Nothing to forgive,  its new to most, the exact mechanism on RES isnt quite known but Circumin is a uncoupler .   LK3 has been tweaking these products for years with Animal on his board.  A thread Lk3 posted a while ago reminded me of the fat burning effect of RES so I bumped the dose and thats where I sit today. Some weeks 250-300mgs some 350mgs Plus. I add lower doses of circumin to pins mainly for health benefits but notice when I do it hardens me up a bit.

RES- What ive picked up from LK3 it Increases insulin sensitivity (for me Id say greatly).  Also has Anti-estrogenic activity.  ......But cant be all thats going on.
at over 300mgs a week the fatloss is comparable to a good daily dose of gh without having to be so strict on diet, At my age its just easier and more enjoyable. Awaiting comments from IB on age lol

Ak


----------



## Akamai (Jan 23, 2015)

RES Also increases endurance greatly.

Ak


----------



## Akamai (Jan 24, 2015)

IB And AM also get NaCl bact water if you dont already have it.  It can ease the PIP.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 25, 2015)

Ak, it does all this while greatly aiding lipids too right?   Almost seems like a miracle drug.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes. Ive blood test results over the years but I didnt keep any of them.  All the results of oral but greatly amplified by bioavailabilty and some unexpected benefits. It and the water based Glut sounds like what you need.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 25, 2015)

Heres what i ordered.

One bottle of oil prep Resveratrol 100mg/ml 20cc

-One bottle of oil based Circumin 200mgs/ml 20cc

-One bottle of water based Glutathione 200mgs/ml 100cc

-One B12-complex 100ml bottle 1000mcg/ml


----------



## Akamai (Jan 25, 2015)

Start low and build up,  can make you feel sick.  1/4 cc etc

Ak


----------

